# paws



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

that's such a cute picture! and yay for pawprint tattoos


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

That looks great


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I am going to get someone else to take it after bathed fluffed and given proper poodle feet to both. I think it would look really cool.

it was hard to hold my phone, hold up my pants and have both dogs stay still.
I need to edit after as well so Casey's paw stands out with our light feet.

Thanks guys and yes anyone else have paw prints


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Too cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Very cute! I love pawprint tattoos, but I don't have any.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Neat photo. Only the ones my spoos leave on my heart._


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

love those! Thats a great photo! I would have never thought of that. 

*sigh* I want a tatoo.... I also want a million dollar if anyone if in a wish granting kind of mood lol Hubby would be excited about the $$$ but would probably have me out on the street with a tat - he's such a SNOB!!! Bleh!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a paw tattoo, its my dogs Clovers actual paw print and her name. I just love it! She is 11 years old and was my first dog who was my own to train and care for. 

Crap I don't have a picture uploaded I'll get one here in a minute and edit.

TO tide you here are a few pictures of my Clover.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well yes dh was not happy about it but hey my foot I were socks so nobody sees it.
We won't get into the hubby thing again as we all know where I am at with that.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the one of clover sleeping on the laundry basket!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> love those! Thats a great photo! I would have never thought of that.
> 
> *sigh* I want a tatoo.... I also want a million dollar if anyone if in a wish granting kind of mood lol Hubby would be excited about the $$$ but would probably have me out on the street with a tat - he's such a SNOB!!! Bleh!


I'll take a million too!! LOL

_I told my hubby that I wanted a hummingbird in my shoulder and he laughed until he realized I was serious. But then he smiled and said he thought it was a good idea!!! He's such a great guy. I haven't gotten it yet because I simply haven't gotten around to it but I will._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a neat photo. I love the paw prints on your foot...what a great idea!

Now, that is a tattoo that I would get and not regret doing. My daughter has been trying to get me to go get a tattoo (both my daughters have one small one) so she would happily go with me...lol. My husband, I am sure would make a face and say it was a waste of money but certainly not stop me.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, Jester's mom. I think we should make an appointment!_


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to get a paw tattoo!!! Yours looks great!


----------

